# Classic Christmas Makeup Tutorial



## nellyt (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is having a GREAT holiday season so far. I wanted to do this quick Christmas makeup. This look is "the very classic" red lips, that is super popular around this season. I personally wear this look around this time of year and on christmas day and I love it. I am so sorry for the lighting if its too bright, I had to use studio lights for this because I actually filmed this video super late at night. Thank you guys so much for watching


----------

